# Batteries Ggrrrrrrr!.



## John R (May 17, 2008)

I guess to most of you guys this wont be a New Subject, but 
I`m tearing my hair out over this problem, and I dont have a 
lot left, {hair that is} ;-}. 
I have a Bachmman Climax B Class 25 tonner!. Two 12 volt 
motors, I`m using a single 12 volt 3 amp Gel cel Battery to 
run both motors in this beast, My problem is not Flat Batteries 
but totally "Ruined" batteries, within 4 to 6 Months my 
batteries will go flat and not receive a full charge, and yet, 
they do!????????, 
After charging the Battery up I`ve used a Volt Meter to check 
the Battery content, It shows 12.64volts on the meter, I put 
this in the Climax and it wont turn a wheel, I buy a new Battery 
and away she go`es like a Racing Tadpole!. 

A chap told me I`m pulling the guts out of the battery using 
it to power two motors, I think he is wrong, I`m really 
thinking about taking one motor out of the front Bogie and 
using one battery for one motor the same as the Bachmman Annie, 
but before I waste any more money on batteries I thought I`d 
throw the problem up on this Forum and see what "VooDoo" you 
chaps can suggest I try. 

All the Electronics on the Loco` check out OK. 
Can you blokes help!. 

Regards, 
John.


----------



## craigcoffman (Jan 2, 2008)

A full charged 12V battery should read higher than that. (~13V or so). Maybe you are discharging it too far before recharging? have you measured the fully charged voltage of the new battery & then it's voltage after running/before re-charging?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

John, 

contact this guy...Dave Goodson, http://dnkgoods.home.mindspring.com/index.html 

he should have some insight! 

Have you considered a NiCad Battery? 
cale


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Charge it to 13.8v or even 14. 

Your 3 amp gelcell should do that loco beautifully.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps you could give a bit more info as a 3A gel cell should most certainly power this loco. 

Do you use radio control ... if so what is the radio and how is it wired into the circuit? 

Second, how do you recharge the gel cell, what are you using for a charger? 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had some rechargables do the same thing. Ni-Mh packs in this case, from Radio Shack. Read full voltage but won't make any loco run, tried several. So, I just tossed them and will get new ones, I guess. I've used a B&D 18 volt drill battery for power, get about an hours run with my FA1A&B units, so that's four motors. Quite a few guys here in Nebraska use drill batteries, Milwaukees are well regarded, I know, but out of my price range. Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Out of price range unless you add up the cheap ones you throw away. trick is buying on sale a package set.


----------



## John R (May 17, 2008)

I`ll try and answer you all here so far: 
I`ve just checked my Batteries out and found I`ve been 
misleading you blokes a little: 

The First Battery is a "Diamec {12 volt 1.3ah/20hr}unit 
cycle use: 14.4-15.ov. 
Standby use:13.5-13.8V. 
Inial Current: Less then o.38A. 
Do not Short Circuit. 
Recharge after use. 
The charger is a 12volt/1a Sealed Lead Acid Battery Charger 
Cat NO:MB-3526. Supplied by Battery Shop. 

The Second Batteries are: Diamec-1.3 {6v1.3ah/20hr} by two. 
these are set up together to give 12 volts. These use the 
same Charger as above. 

The Third Battery is a 9.6volt-750mah from "Dirty Dick Smiths" 
The charger is a DC output of 12volt 200 ma. supplied by 
Dirty Dicks. These sell at $29.00 for Battery and Charger. 

Next Costing of these little Beauties: When first sold these 
went for the Princly Sum of $75.00 Au. they now sell at 
around $20.00 Au. HMmmmm!. 

I dont mind at all buying Batteries at more expence if they 
are going to return a "Fair" usage, But if they are going to die in 3 to 6 Months then they can Whack Them!. 

I run Short Trains and would be quite happy to drop one 
Motor out so I am powering one Motor with One Battery, 
Lets face it that should be quite enough power really!. 
But I know I`d be pulling the Loco`s resale value down if 
I ever wanted to sell her on in future!. 
I hope this bit of extra info` can help you blokes in your 
collective thoughts. 

regards, 
John.


----------



## John R (May 17, 2008)

Sorry Blokes, forgot this bit, 
Yes I`m using R/C 2 Channel "Sabre", I have three of these 
yes they are large and to some Bulky, but with my Hands I need 
this too hang on to them safely!, They are wired in with Digital 
Speed Controllers and are a lot of fun to drive, They all use 
Main Battery Power to feed the Receiver her power, while the 
old "Dash 2" Unit I`ve had for Thirty Years has Four Single Cell 
Batteries to do this. 

I would Love to update to these "RSC Units" but my Name is 
"Richards not Rockefellow" Maybe one day!.;-} 

Regards, 
John.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Posted By John R on 07/14/2008 7:21 PM


I would Love to update to these "RSC Units" but my Name is 
"Richards not Rockefellow" Maybe one day!.;-} 
Regards, 
John.




Mine either, but I just save best I can and do 1 at a time! 

sorry I can't help with what you are currently using...again, Dave may have some ideas on the battery usage for you!


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

John - 1) As stated above, if you only read 12 volts on the battery after charging, it didn't get charged properly. 2) 1.3AH isn't going to last long on a Climax. My Climax has a 4AH battery pack, and it runs for about 4 hours. So, I would estimate the current draw is near 1 amp. 3) The two 6V batteries: I assume you charge them independently at 6V? If you are trying to charge them while connected in series using a 12V charger, one battery may be getting more charge than the other.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

John 

Del makes some good points ... 

I am not familiar with your radio but ... must have a minimum voltage for activating them properly. Does yours function at 12V ... both to receive the signal and to control the voltage to the motor? 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I assume you charge them independently at 6V? If you are trying to charge them while connected in series using a 12V charger, one battery may be getting more charge than the other. 




Shouldn't be a problem. Each of the batteries is just a stack of 2v cells.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I stand corrected. Although a typical charging voltage for a 12V lead acid battery is 13.8v, the open circuit (no load) voltage of a fully charged battery should be 12.65 volts. According to this site ... http://www.batteryuniversity.com/partone-13.htm


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John R on 07/14/2008 7:21 PM 
Sorry Blokes, forgot this bit, 
Yes I`m using R/C 2 Channel "Sabre", I have three of these 
yes they are large and to some Bulky, but with my Hands I need 
this too hang on to them safely!, They are wired in with Digital 
Speed Controllers and are a lot of fun to drive, They all use 
Main Battery Power to feed the Receiver her power, while the 
old "Dash 2" Unit I`ve had for Thirty Years has Four Single Cell 
Batteries to do this. 
I would Love to update to these "RSC Units" but my Name is 
"Richards not Rockefellow" Maybe one day!.;-} 
Regards, 
John.

Could the digital speed controllers from teh RC cars I'm geussing these were designed for be the culprits? They burn off a LOT of heat at slower speeds adn run most efficiently at higher speeds that the RC car, plane, and boat crowd use... 
Chas


----------

